# Notes app for iPad



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Either I'm missing something, or I can't sync my notes from my iPhone to my iPad. (I think it's because the iPad needs the 4.0 update..)

Anyone know of a good (but simple) app that I can use until the update gets pushed...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been using Fliq app for notes and photos and such, but it's not inexpensive (although the iPod Touch/iPad parts are free. I already had it. Fliq also syncs to my laptop.

I'm looking for something better, but so far all the iThing apps I've looked at have been unsatisfactory. 


Mike


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you looking for text notes or drawing notes.  Evernote is one way.  A free account at evernote should have enough data for basic notes.  You install software on computer and ipad and it syncs through the internet.

There are a couple basic text editor programs that sync directly with dropbox (greatest things since peanut butter)

Plaintext is free, Droptext is $.99


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Because I know you like to organize--two non simple options:

Hubby uses PaperDesk for everything beyond a simple note (like taking down a phone number or such). There's a free version you can start with, limited to five notebooks IIRC.

I use Notebooks for iPad. It's simple to use, but hoo boy, it's not "simple". I do EVERYTHING in it, because I can. I export web clippings into it, write lengthy articles, store every bit of research I do, and basically live out of that app. I believe it's $8.99, but it's still my most used app on the iPad. I synch both with my computer (through iTunes backups and through a free program called SyncDocs), and to the cloud with MobileMe--the cloud means I can still get to the notes from my iPhone if I need to. Easy peasy...and with infinitely nesting notebooks, I can arrange everything exactly the way I want to so it's way easier to find than a long list of notes arranged by the date I created them.

I literally only use the Notes app for quick cut and paste stuff now--the type of notes you'd throw away soon if they were on paper. Everything else goes into Notebooks.

Meanwhile, you _can_ export individual notes from the native app on the phone via mail if you need to, and cut and paste to the iPad. I use them so differently though, I turned off the MobileMe sync for Notes.. What I keep on my phone is not the same as what I need on my iPad, with rare exceptions.


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

Have you tried Simplenote? It's very simple, reliable, and goodlooking, and it syncs your iPad and iPhone. There's also a website for use on your computer.

I miss your tweets!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I second the vote for Simplenote - it's a very useful little program and syncs well between my iPad, iPod and PC (website).


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

My vote is also for SimpleNote also. Its very easy to use, snycs very well, and can be accessed from anywhere via the internet. Plus its free ! My only complaint would be be the ads, but you can eliminate them for [I think] $12 a year.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Evernote! You can sync to all of your devices using the cloud. & it's free.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I use Evernote too and love it.  

BTW, I seem to be able to sync from iPad to Mac to iPhone and back the other way... I have OS 4 on the phone, so I'm not sure if what's happening for you is OS related or not


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I use Notebooks for iPad. It's simple to use, but hoo boy, it's not "simple". I do EVERYTHING in it, because I can. I export web clippings into it, write lengthy articles, store every bit of research I do, and basically live out of that app. I believe it's $8.99,


Is this the one from Alterme? Notebook for Ipad?

http://www.ifomia.com/apps/notebook/index.html

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Is this the one from Alterme? Notebook for Ipad?
> 
> http://www.ifomia.com/apps/notebook/index.html
> 
> Mike


Nope, this one:

http://www.alfonsschmid.com/Notebooks/Notebooks_for_iPhone.html

I don't have the iPhone version, only the iPad one. I use it in place of the notes app, Pages, and things like Evernote (I have MobileMe, and this syncs to iDisk easily, which I can then access from the phone if I need anything in there).

I do wish he had a universal app though, that's one thing I prefer whenever possible. And I wish the iTunes store wouldn't allow such ridiculously close titles on apps, it gets so confusing!

I do use SoundNote (used to be SoundPaper) for note taking during lectures/conferences. That allows me to record the presentation while taking notes, which is useful for those of us with short term memory issues.


----------



## brucesarte (Oct 11, 2010)

Big fan of Evernote here... I have the program loaded on my Windows machine at work, my MacBook at home, my iPad and my iPhone... my notes are always in sync and up to date... you can type or draw or even to audio/picture notes (very useful for when I'm in a bookstore )

...and it's free!  Unlike so many iPad apps


----------



## Heinrich Xin (Nov 9, 2010)

I use Awesome Notes, which syncs with my mac and Google Docs.


----------

